# Remington 1100 Barrel ?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I have a 1100 3" Magnum. Currently, I only have a 28" "fixed" modified choke barrel. I've priced new barrels with interchangeable chokes and they seem to be around the $200 mark.

Is buying a new barrel my best route or is having it worked on by a gunsmith to put interchangeable chokes in the current barrel a viable option?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If this was mine I would send it to Briley,shorten it a little have them make a set of tubes for the differant type of shells I would be shooting.
A new barrel would be cheaper. If I liked the 1100 a lot and it was the gun I would be using for years to come go to Briley"s. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would agree with 280. You can see what the cost would be simply by going to their site. Keep in mind that thin walled chokes that will be safe with steel are more expensive, but I do believe you get 5 chokes with the install!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike they were giving them away at last years tent sale in EGF.

Buy a new one on ebay and sell the old.


----------

